# first aid kit for horses on humans for trail ride



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Defenatly a ventilon (puffer) if someone has asthma, bandages and lots of them, water (you can get lost not that much of first aid) tape for your fingers knees etc, Also google search first aid things and see what happens!


----------



## Kadiel (Mar 28, 2008)

I think some sort of antiseptic cream would be nice to include. 

For any cuts or grazes. I know there are some out there which are suitable for both human and horse use. 

Great idea to have a 1st aid kit with you.

Do you always have a mobile phone with you? I think thats important in case you need to call for help.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I guess it depends on how big a pack you take with you. I always take a lead rope that can double as a turniquet. I am thinking of adding a 6" piece of garden hose for snake bite. I wear a bandana around my neck and one in my pack for covering her eyes if we are in a predicament, general staunching of blood or making a sling. Think small and double duty on all things. I have a horsemans knife that never comes out of my saddle bag. Hubby carries a leatherman tool for wire cutting or tack breakage. I carry little towelettes of hand sanitizer. One of us always has water a gps and the cell phone.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I bought a small first aid kit at a dollar store... It has band-aids and alcohol pads, small packets of antiseptic ointment and a teeny bottle of betadine. I carry that in additon to a couple bandanas and then water and we usually have a lead like vida described. I also keep a roll of electrical tape handy.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

It'd be nice to know where you are posting from -- Vidalco needs to think about snake bits -- up here, we need to think about keeping warm, so w/proof matches and lighter always. Let's start a list and if we all keep quoting it, it'll get nice and long, right???


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Our ideas for a Trail Kit -- for first aid and being lost!

triangle bandage
puffer
bandages
water
tape -- first aid, electrical, duct...
antiseptic cream
cell phone
spare lead rope
snake bite kit -- garden hose... anything else?
bandanas
knife
multi-tool for tack repair, wire cutting, etc.
towelettes
gps
alcohol pads
betadine
matches / lighter
map
**tell someone where you are going**
epi-pen
whistle (3 blows calls for help)


----------



## deannatwb (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh wow, I never take my epi-pen what a great idea for my cantle bag. I will have to take it with me from now own.

In addition to some of the other items mentioned I take:
Knife that has a clip on the side, I clip it on the inside of my boot so that saves a little space.
Roping Rein (Just in case a rein breaks!)
Lip Balm (not first aid, but important!)
Water
Vet Wrap
A Mini flashlight That clips to my saddle


----------



## Kadiel (Mar 28, 2008)

Just wondering... what is an epi pen?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Its an emergency injection of epinephrine (sp?) for anyone who is allergic to something. It will keep you from going into anaphylactic shock. I am suppose to carry them (allergic to wasp stings) but I dont  Its a great idea though.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

Just curious, what does the garden hose do for snake bites??? Here in Australia, we are told to wind bandages from the top of the limb to the bottom to prevent the spread of the venom. lol I really don't know how the hose can help! Can someone please tell me?

The suggestions have been great so far - keep them up!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

if the horse is bit on the face you can stuff the hose up the horses nose to keep a free air way in case of swelling.


----------



## cloudy18 (Apr 29, 2008)

I should look in our cantle bag. We have vet wrap, gauze, tape, hoof pick, last summer I had a tube of electrolytes in there, tweezers, I can't remember what else.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Sorry if this has already been said, but I would definitely have one of those instant ice pacs that you just shake/break (depends on how that one is made) Those come in handy! Actually I wished I had one today!

I also second the knife idea. You definitely want a knife! 

Idk, if this was said, but how about calamine lotion? It makes the itchy go away and works great on fly bites because it heals them and the flys stay off better...


----------

